# How to get a Nitro RS4 race-ready.



## seangcxq (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a Nitro RS4 Evo 3, and I'm looking to race it at Jackson NJ. So far I've replaced the links with turnbuckles, added a high flow air filter, changed to the high performance exhaust pipe, changed from AAs to a NiMH reciever pack, and switched to Spectrum 2.4Ghz. Does anyone know of anything else I should upgrade to make it race ready?

Also, do I need to change the .15 engine to a .12 engine to be able to race at Jackson NJ?


----------

